# New GP100.



## DFB (Dec 27, 2010)

I picked up a new GP100 .357 in 4" stainless yesterday.
I only had an hour to test it out and man what a great little gun.I put 50 rounds through it at varying distances and shooting SA and DA. Out of the box it was pretty damned accurate. I can't wait to benchrest and zero this gun in.
The weight and build of the GP is solid.You could pistol slap a Wookie with this thing.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I had a 4" GP100 a while back, a very nice gun indeed. One thing though, if you shake the gun a little you'll hear some rattling under the hammer, this is normal, the firing pin block / transfer bar has some wiggle room, don't be alarmed.


----------



## DFB (Dec 27, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I had a 4" GP100 a while back, a very nice gun indeed. One thing though, if you shake the gun a little you'll hear some rattling under the hammer, this is normal, the firing pin block / transfer bar has some wiggle room, don't be alarmed.


I heard about that rattle,and it was nothing to worry about.It was one of the first things I checked out at the shop.
Thanks


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job, 
the GP-100 will last you a couple of life times... :smt1099




Lateck,


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just picked up a new GP100 yesterday!! Can't wait to shoot it -- hopefully tomorrow.

This is my first revolver. I shot a few 686s on different occassions and really liked them, but the price was kind of high for me. I stumbled onto the Ruger GP100 while browsing at a local gun shop -- it happened to be on sale too (about $260 less than they were selling their 686s). Anyway, I talked it up with local gun shop guys who sold both brands and did my research on this forum and others. By most accounts this gun seems like a great comparable to the 686 and within my price range. It felt great in my hand and I like the trigger. So I went back and got it! It's cleaned and ready to go!

2 Questions

1 - It came with a small brass rod (about 1/8 inch in diameter and about 3/4 inch long) in a plastic bag. I have no idea what this is for -- it isn't referenced in the manual. Any ideas?

EDIT: I called Ruger Customer Service. The rod is a "disassembly pin" that opens the trigger assembly. I'll probably never use it.

2 - I think I'd like to replace the black front sight or put a dot on it. Ebay has Ruger brand factory replacement front sights with red inserts for about $16. Anyone have experience with these? Are they easy to swap out?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Millet makes some good and economical GP 100 sights. Brownell sells them.They are easy to switch out. I like the bright orange one.

I don't recall getting a brass rod with mine so have no idea what you are talking about.

You picked a great revolver.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE my GP-100, also a 4" stainless model. I love being able to carry it in the woods with enough stopping power for most common annoyances, 2- or 4- legged. Accurate, fits the hand well, very well designed.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

TOF said:


> Millet makes some good and economical GP 100 sights. Brownell sells them.They are easy to switch out. I like the bright orange one.
> 
> I don't recall getting a brass rod with mine so have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> You picked a great revolver.


I saw the Millet's. I prefer them over the Ruger sight, but apparently the Millet's are out of production. Looks like I'm going to get the Ruger.

I learned that the brass rod is a disassembly pin for the trigger assembly.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

As an update, I actually ended up purchasing the Ruger red front sight blade. It went right into place very easily. Hope to try it out this weekend.

I shot the GP100 for the first time last weekend -- 100 rounds of 38 special. I got good groups but they were consistently high. I'm going to try a sight adjustment next time out. I also plan to try some 357 ammo.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The different velocity rounds are going to hit very different spots. Set the sights for what you plan to use the most or for defense.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I load 158 gr magnum loads for hunting and use 125 gr 38 sp +p loads for personal defense both are within 4" of each on poi with the 38 loads being approx 4" higher than the 357 load. I have my sights set for the middle of poi, so that the 357 load is 2" low and 38 2" high. BTW I have the williams fire sight fiber optics on mine, much better for low light and woods use.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

DFB said:


> I picked up a new GP100 .357 in 4" stainless yesterday.
> I only had an hour to test it out and man what a great little gun.I put 50 rounds through it at varying distances and shooting SA and DA. Out of the box it was pretty damned accurate. I can't wait to benchrest and zero this gun in.
> The weight and build of the GP is solid.You could pistol slap a Wookie with this thing.


Yeah, those revolvers are built to the hilt! Glad you like your purchase. Ruger made some money off of me today too - bought another 10/22. :smt033


----------



## gnslinger (Dec 9, 2011)

Picked up one a little over a week ago in Stainless with a 6 inch barrel and I love it! I miss the simplicity of wheel guns. I noticed mine shoots low, but I've got some replacement sights in route to the house. Can't wait to swap them out and see how it does. Basicly carry it when hunting and it hangs out in my night stand. Solid gun, I love it!


----------

